# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Beekeeping Displays

## HJBee

Thought it would be nice to have a thread that we could put pictures of Beekeeping related displays. This did not get a prize at Ayr Flower Show today, but it was my favourite. Would you Adam & Eve it........ImageUploadedByTapatalk1344018105.949456.jpg

----------


## Neils

What a great Idea!

Sadly I'm going to be away for the Bristol Honey Show this year, but I'll try and grab some pics of it when I get back. 

That does look really good.

----------

